

There's a (Vim Plugin) For That Part 1: Fuzzy Finder - rudyjahchan
http://blog.carbonfive.com/2011/10/18/theres-a-vim-plugin-for-that-fuzzy-finder/

======
phleet
Command-T is a much more maintained version of this, last time I checked:
<https://wincent.com/products/command-t>

~~~
rane
In the Vim world plugins don't really have to be maintained.

I like both FuzzyFinder and Command-T, but right now I'm using the former;
gets the job done quite nicely and occasionally I use modes other than the
basic file search.

------
hornbaker
I couldn't live without Fuzzy Finder, and the following two lines in my .vimrc
file which _really_ make it fast and simple:

"re-map <leader> from \ to , (comma) to avoid a reach

let mapleader = ","

" map comma-f to open fuzzy finder in the working dir,

" ready for a wildcard filename search

map <leader>f :FufFileWithFullCwd __/ <CR>

------
gurraman
What a coincidence: I wanted something like this and created a similar, albeit
much simpler, plugin[1]. I've been trying to work around a bug (an event
wasn't triggered when the completion menu is visible) for a long time and
finally found a solution today when searching through GitHub. The project I
found the solution in was FuzzyFinder. So I implemented a fix, but got curious
about the plugin itself (I've used it before, but it was quite buggy back
when). So I searched YouTube for some videos, and the one I watched was the
one the OP made :)

[1] <https://github.com/strange/pyxis-vim>

------
johncoltrane
I like LustyExplorer (<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1890>).
I've mapped its 3 features like this:

,f to choose a file

,b to choose a buffer

,g to search for a word/pattern in active buffers

In each case the results are filtered incrementally, more or less like in all
the other similar vim plugins and the original in TextMate.

------
bbq
For emacs there is <http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/InteractivelyDoThings>

------
netmute
I tried to ditch Command-T in favor of FuzzyFinder, but it really can't
replace Command-T.

I'm unable to recursively search for a file in my current project dir. Even
when I do funny things like

    
    
      :FufFind **/
    

it takes forever to scan the project dir and then doesn't come up with the
file I want.

As much as I want this to be an alternative to Command-T, it isn't :(

~~~
subleq
Why do you want to ditch Command-T? I've been satisfied with it. The one thing
I do wish it had was ctags searching.

------
iron_ball
I started with FuzzyFinder, and although I've been using PeepOpen lately, I
think I'll be going back to FuzzyFinder. It makes it easy to traverse the
entire filesystem (which PeepOpen does not), and it makes directory structure
apparent for situations where I don't remember the exact filename, but I don't
want to mess with a full tree browser either.

------
pyrhho
What I would love is a fuzzy finder that also did a 'git grep' for the search
string too, so I could open files defining a function for example.

------
rane
nnoremap <F2> :<C-u>FufRenewCache<CR> " Updates cache, useful after adding or
removing files

nnoremap <C-t> :<C-u>FufFile __/ <CR> " Makes the search recursive

------
jes5199
did they fix the bugs where your keypresses could appear out of order? because
seriously, I don't want to have to slow down my typing to get software to
work.

------
mwynholds
Nice! This might be the final reason to abandon RubyMine.

~~~
ludicast
I abandoned RubyMine to go back to vim myself. Do it and do it today.

------
zenobia
Nice tip, thanks! Vim is full of treasures :)

